# Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:



## 0815 Fischer (24. August 2010)

moin,
bin leider immernoch auf der suche nach der richtigen karpfenrute, habe schon in mehreren foren gefragt doch die antworten gingen weit auseinander. wollte ein paar erfahrungsberichte hören und eine antwort auf die überschrift, dh. welche rute =?:vik:


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

noch eine frage xD : kennt einer die YAD SPRINGHILL CARP??     
http://www.yatego.com/bigfishworld/...ill-carp?sid=08Y1282662083Y0d8c79dac669738c37


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Brauchst du nur eine?


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ja ich wollte halt eine für große wurfweiten also so 3,90 3 lbs, die restlichen ruten passen schon die ich auf "lager habe"


----------



## Knigge007 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> ja..... große wurfweiten also so 3,90m





Hi,

wie groß bist du (is kein Scherz sag mal an) ?

Hast schonmal mit 3,9m Ruten so richtig geworfen ?

Und welche Wurfweiten willst damit konstant erreichen ?


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ne ich weiß warum du fragst kenn ich das problem  1,82.


----------



## Allerangler (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> noch eine frage xD : kennt einer die YAD SPRINGHILL CARP??


 

Kenne die Rute leider nicht , habe aber ein paar YAD-Stöcke und bin damit bestens zufrieden  Preis/Leistung ist vollkommen OK ! Aber am besten Du guckst Dir den Stock mal bei einem Dealer Live an ( natürlich nur wenn möglich )Der Preis bei yatego ist auch OK !

Hier mal die Seite des Herstellers |bigeyes
http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_22&products_id=42

Habe meine auch bei einer großen "Angelmarktkette" gekauft , dort waren sie auch bis zu 60% billiger als beim Hersteller ! 

Wie die das machen #c keine Ahnung |rolleyes

Ich selber fische zwei Karpfenruten von Starbaits in 3,90 und 3,0 lbs und bin auch mit denen super zufrieden, und vom Kostenfaktor schlagen die auch keine Krater ins Portmoney #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> noch eine frage xD : kennt einer die YAD SPRINGHILL CARP??
> http://www.yatego.com/bigfishworld/...ill-carp?sid=08Y1282662083Y0d8c79dac669738c37



Ne YAD Rute a`la  Springhill oder Ashford halte ich schonmal für eine sehr gute Wahl, die haben ein ausgezeichnetes, wenn nicht sogar unschlagbares PL- Verhältnis.
Die Ruten fallen ein wenig weicher aus, als andere Fabrikate, so dass auch eine 3,0lbs- Rute nicht zu stockmäßig rüberkommt.#6


----------



## Allerangler (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ne YAD Rute a`la Springhill oder Ashford halte ich schonmal für eine sehr gute Wahl, die haben ein ausgezeichnetes, wenn nicht sogar unschlagbares PL- Verhältnis.


 

Sach isch ja #6


----------



## Lupus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Hallo soetwas ist immer schwer zu Beantworten....so günstig wie möglich....wenn du sehr weit damit werfen willst ist es ja nicht nur eine Frage der Rute sondern auch der Rolle! 
Die Yad kenne ich nicht soviel schonmal dazu.

Es gibt viele Ruten um 80-90 Euro die ganz gut sind...unterhalb dieses Preissegmentes kenne ich mich nicht sehr gut aus!

Das Problem ist das die lbs Angabe der Hesteller nicht verraten wie hart oder weich die Rute ist! Außerdem wird wohl jeder im Forum auch eine eigene Meinung dazu haben was er als hart oder weich betrachtet....
Aus diesem Grund hat du wohl auch die vielen unterschiedlichen Antworten bekommen.

Wie weit möchtest du den werfen können und was ist dein Preislimit?


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

preislimit 100 euro, rolle penn slammer live liner 560 robuster als jeder baitrunner


----------



## Lupus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Die Greys Prodigy SX fische ich selbst in 2.5 lbs, in 3lbs dürfte sie für große Weiten richtig sein!
Eine, wie ich finde, sehr schöne und dünne Rute! Mit ein bißchen Verhandlungsgeschick kannst du sie sicher für 99.- bekommen!


Aber auch die Chub Outcast ist keine schlechte Rute! Allerdings glaube ich sind dir beide Ruten sicherlich schon empfohlen worden! Sie kostet bei Wilkerling 79.-

Ansonsten kommt sicher auch noch die Fox Worrior in Frage!


Alles Empfehlungen die du sicher schon gehört hast!
Sicher produzieren auch Balzer, Cormoran, Yad, Spro etc. Ruten mit denen man Karpfen fangen kann!Oft sind hier die Rutenblanks etwas dicker oder sie entsprechen im Design nicht dem, was gerade so angesagt ist....
Das muss einen aber ja auch nicht wichtig sein! Karpfen kann man mit allen fangen!

Unter eine Grenze von...70.- würde ich persönlich nicht gehen alle Ruten die ich bisher in diesem Segment in der Hand hatte waren eindeutig zu weich..für meinen Geschmack...aber ganz sicher für deine Zwecke!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Also wenn dein Preislimit satte 100 €uro beträgt, dann würde ich doch eher mehr Kohle in die Hand nehmen, als bloß nen Fuffi für ne YAD Springhill.
Da gebe ich Lupus Recht, dass ne Greys(wäre wegen der Blankcharakteristik auch mein Favorit), ne Fox Warrior oder ne Outkast, zu überlegen wäre.


----------



## Lupus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Wobei ich ausdrücklich sage das nicht die Rute die Fische fängt!!! "Nötig" ist ist eine solche Rute nicht ...bietet aber einige Vorteile nur unter den oben genannten Preis würde ich nicht gehen...


----------



## MrFloppy (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

oder ne wenig gebrauchte exori vanquish / alte greys prodigy. das sind auch 1a-ruten. wenns etwas härter sein soll: greys x-flite (altes modell). die bekommst gebraucht auch für locker nen 100er ... meine prodigys haben neu (als auslaufmodell) 100 gekostet. laden sich klasse auf und haben noch ne schön progresssive aktion.


----------



## Plötzenangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

moin,

ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach Rute und Rolle da kommt mir der Thread sehr gelegen dann brauch ich keinen neuen aufmachen

Also ich suche ne Rute die schön schlank ist, sehr leicht und robust also hohes Wurfgewicht und der Griff sollte schön lang sein das ist ja auch klar weil ich weit werfen will optisch sollte das Teil auch nicht so standartmässig aussehen und 100 Euro nicht überschreiten es ist echt sehr schwer was passendes zu finden dennoch hab ich schonmal eine gefunden die auf jeden Fall schon mal in die engere Auswahl kommt und zwar eine Ehmanns Pro Zone nur leider hab ich keine Ahnung ob die was taugt.

Ne Rolle suche ich auch noch aber da hab ich keinen Plan#d Im Moment benutze ich die Daiwa Regal Plus 4500 die ist wirklich gut nur leider ist es keine Rolle mit Grosskernspule und ausserdem ist sie auch ziemlich schwer.

Vielleicht kann ja Jemand weiterhelfen, Rute + Rolle sollten 250 € nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Lupus (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Hallo Plötzenangler die Hier erwähnte Greys Prodigy Sx entspricht deiner Beschreibung! Kostet so um die 100.-
 Bedenke das eine Rute mit der Man gut (weit) werfen kann auch sehr hart ist....mein Fall ist das nicht!

Wenn du mit der Daiwa zufrieden bist nimm sie doch ansonsten! Man sieht dank der Medien immer mehr Karpfenangler mit Monsterrollen an kleinen Parkteichen von 2 ha sitzen das die nicht ihr Boot mit E-Motor dabei haben ist echt alles...

Ansonsten würde ich persönlich bei einer Rolle lieber zu Shimano greifen z.B. die Ultegra.... Wenn es denn wirklich eine Mamut Rolle sein muss kannst du auch die BBLC nehmen die Bekommst du für um die 150.- wenn du beides bei einem Händler kaufst kannst du wenn du Glück hast bei 250.- rauskommen!
Bei den großen Rollen hast du aber auch oft 600-700m Schnur drauf und die will auch ausgewechselt werden wenn die hinteren 300m noch nie das Wasser gesehen haben...


----------



## Plötzenangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

na zu hart muss sie nicht unbedingt sein ich benutze ja nur 100 Gramm Weitwurfbleie ich denke da reicht auch ne weichere Rute es ging mir nur darum das sie einen langen Griff hat ich hab 2 Ruten in Benutzung und zwar die Zebco Rhino Carp Specialist mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden nur will ich nochmal die selbe aber die gibt es offensichtlich nicht mehr
Die zweite ist eine Shimano Catana Speciem das Teil ist aber ein dicker Knüppel, viel zu schwer, zu dick und der Griff ist zu kurz da kann man nicht sonderlich weit werfen da man keine Gewalt drinn hat durch den kurzen Griff die wollte ich dann nur für die Futterrakete benutzen denn das Teil ist sehr robust.
Mit der Rolle hast du Recht, ich wollte so eine grosse Rolle ja nicht haben um einen Affen damit zu machen oder cool zu sein, nein ich wollte ja was grösseres um weiter werfen zu können aber ich glaube mit der Daiwa Regal Plus 4500 Bri bin ich gut bedient, dabei werde ich bestimmt erstmal bleiben.


----------



## Wallerfreak1 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Ich würde sagen das ich ne Rute kenne die Perfekt, ist zwar nur 2,75lb und 3.60m aber super Pl verhältniss die Dcarp von Daiwa, kostete mich 24.99 und seitdem habe ich wunderschöne Graskarpfen damit gefangen ich bin sowieso der meinung das man keine 3,0- 3,5lb Ruten braucht um schöne Karpfen zu fangen, nur vielleicht zum rauswerfen meiner Futterrakete sonst einfach 80g Foxblei (übrigens schon ein sehr gutes Gewicht für die selbsthakmontage) Chilliboilie vorne dran und schwuppdiwupp schon nen Meterkarpfen an der Rute.


----------



## Lupus (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Ja sicher genau so einfach ist das|bigeyes Manometer!

Die Greys sind superschlank! Immer schwer zu sagen was nun weich ist und was hart ambesten ist da immernoch, selbst in den Laden gehen und mal anfummeln...

Nochmal zum Thema Rolle...vergleich dochmal die Spulenköpfe von Ultegra und Daiwa Regel...


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Xxlxnbxrgxr Jxng (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Hallo, ich kann euch die FOX Warrior Ruten empfehlen ES oder Z.
Habe selber diese beiden Ruten und bin mehr als zu frieden, leichter Blank und optimale Wurfeigenschaften. Kosten zwischen 90 und 100 Euro.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

nochmal zur springhill zurück: fürn fuffi? die 3,90 m springhill carp kostet locker mal 100 euro+ , mir gefällt die echt gut wegen dem kevlar blank und leicht ist sie auch noch, doch das mit der dicke stimmt allerdings, da hab ich keinen plan wie "klobig" das teil ist aufjedenfall sollte das mit der härte hinhauen 3,25 lbs , das problem is halt das ich sonst noch net viel bis gar nichts über die springhill carp gehört habe. klar haben sich chub und greys mehrmals mit bravur bewehrt, doch ich wollte auch mal was anderes probieren und vll. mal einen erfahrungsbericht reinstellen.... aber meint ihr das ich viel falsch mache wenn ich mir die springhill mal anschaffe... is ja schließlich yad und auf den ersten seiten wurde die springhill ja auch relativ gut dagestellt. was meint ihr denn??#q


----------



## tridacna2001 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Hallo geh zu Deinem Händler nimm die Rute in die Hand und wenn sie Dir persönlich gefällt, dann kauf sie. Diese Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen, da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 0815 Fischer (25. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ja mhh wir haben keinen nenneswerten händler in der nähe der so spezielle ruten vertritt. halt nur der übliche schrottt säng3r und co:v


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Zitat von Knigge007 Hi,

wie groß bist du (is kein Scherz sag mal an) ?

Hast schonmal mit 3,9m Ruten so richtig geworfen ?




Wieso ich bin 1,55m und hab keine Probleme mit ner 3,90 Rute auszuwerfen |rolleyes.




Schau mal auf nordfishing77 gibts echt gute Angebote#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Zitat von Knigge007 Hi,
> 
> wie groß bist du (is kein Scherz sag mal an) ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Also ich hab noch Ferien da geh ich nicht in die Schule keine Ahnung wie das bei dir so ist .
Und ich komm mit ner 3,90 Rute gleich weit wie mit ner 3,60 wenn nicht weiter .


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

dann wirf mal mit deiner rute weiter, aber hör auf so einen mist zu erzählen, man keule du bist 13 jahre und gibst tipps die einfach nur blöder mist sind.
andere leute angeln hier 30zig jahre oder wie lange auch immer und haben mehr erfahrung als du.
lern erstmal richtig angeln und sammel erfahrungen, dann kannst du ja auch gerne deine erfahrungen weitergeben.
wünsche dir trotzdem schöne ferien und viel spaß beim angeln.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

1. Ich hab hier keinen einen schlechten Tipp geben wollen  war nur eine vestellung .
2.Ich geb auch zu das die Wurfline bei weiten nicht optimal ist und ich brings auch nicht hin komm drozdem gleich weit .
3.Es ist mir schon klar das man bei 30 Jahren Angeln viel mehr erfahrung hat als wenn man wie ich seit 10 Jahren Angelt da hab ich auch respekt vor .
4.Das ist meine Erfahrung gewessen .


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

schon gut....
es ging mir auch nur darum das man hier keine falschen tipps geben soll.
kann ja sein das du mit 3,9 m werfen kannst, aber das ist wirklich nicht ideal zum angeln wenn die körpergröße nicht stimmt.
also frieden und gut ist.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Ja ich verstehs ja .
Mein Tipp war zwar mal auf nordfishing77 zu schauen aber egal .
Ja dan kann man nur noch sagen Petri Heil .


----------



## mephy87 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

@teilzeitgott:

wenn er damit klar kommt lass ihn doch... weißt du wie man erfahrungen sammelt? durchs probieren und nicht durch altkluge menschen die alles besser wissen und kleine jungs als dumm darstellen...

komm mal bissel runter und lass deine midlife crises an deinen eigenen kindern aus...


----------



## snorreausflake (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zitat von Knigge007 Hi,
> ...


----------



## 0815 Fischer (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ja gut leute jetzt habt ihr den jungen mann getröstet, ich bin auch erst 16 trotzdem haben die jüngeren oft in bestimmten bereichen mehr erfahrung beim angeln.... zb. kannst ja mal zu nem 80 jährigen angler gehn und fragen mit was er schleppt mit nem sbiro oder mit ner wasserkugel, di antwort könnt ihr euch denken  l so viel dazu..... löst aber immernoch net meine frage/problem


----------



## tridacna2001 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

@ 0815 Fischer: hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit mit deinen Eltern mal nach Kiel zu fahren und dort ein Angelgeschäft anzusteuern ? In Schleswig Holstein gibt es doch massenhaft Geschäfte wie z.B. Angel Wolff in Nortorf der ist auch nicht schlecht und berät Dich obendrein noch gut. Kann Dir nur immer wieder raten, nimm die Rute selbst in die Hand, denn nur Du weißt ob sie Dir liegt oder nicht.

MfG Thomas


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



theennobenno schrieb:


> guck mal bei ebay .da würde ich dir die fladen eco carp empfehlen


mh ich hab auch schon ebay durchforstet und da hatte ich die eco carp auch schon im 3er pack#6 gesehen, mein problem ist erstens das ich die net in 3,90m|rolleyes finde zweitens haben die eine übliche steckverbindung... ich finde zapfenverbindungen besser da die der biegekurve der rute angepasst sind, bei einer üblichen steckverbindung läuft der blank einfach aus am ersten teil( sozusagen abgeschnitten) daher kann man nach meiner erfahrung#c nicht mit der besagten progressiven aktion arbeiten, aber trotzdem danke für den tipp, da der preis schön klein gehalten ist:m


----------



## Knigge007 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Hat kein Wert, rentiert sich nicht auch nur einen Satz dazu zu schreiben reine Zeitverschwendung, gelle Snorre ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hat kein Wert, rentiert sich nicht auch nur einen Satz dazu zu schreiben reine Zeitverschwendung, gelle Snorre ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Dann lass es doch einfach bleiben. !!

Pack Dir mal an die eigene Nase und denke zurück als Du hier geschrieben hast grade mit dem Karpfenangeln anzufangen und gleichzeitig jede Menge Ratschläge gegeben hast. 

Ist noch nicht sooo lange her, gelle. 

@all

Ich finde es unter aller Kanone, wie hier von einigen mit Jugendlichen umgegangen wird. Leider hab ich das Thema bisher überlesen, sonst hätte ich schon früher eingegriffen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

bin mir in letzter zeit auch am überlegen das ich mir ein 2 paar ruten anschafe.

da ich im urlaub zufällig an der  angelzentrale herrieden vorbei gefahren bin gings auch gleich rein .

und hab mich sofort verschossen in sie 


http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d...cle&id=152&aid=4773&warengruppe=16&rubrik=151.

wie ich finde eine top rute , werde mir davon warscheinlich ein paar kaufen.

wen du nicht soviel geld hast spar erst mal drauf, und schaue dir in ruhe auf messen,oder anderen karpfenangler ihre ruten an.
 bestell nicht wild drauf los,
was bringts dir wen user xyz sagt die fox warrior ist der hammer aber sie liegt dir nicht.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ja ist wohl besser noch zu warten|evil: auch wenn das sehr nervenaufreibend ist wie ihr euch vll. denken könnt, aber ieine möglichkeit wird sich schon bieten und dann schlag ich zu:q mit den hier gegebenen tipps im hinterkopf#h
danke mfg


----------



## Plötzenangler (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Ich war Gestern im Angelladen und hatte die Fox Warrior ES in der Hand, ist billig sieht nicht schlecht aus und ist vor allem schön leicht. Leider war nur noch eine da und die hatte schon Gebrauchsspuren (Ausstellungsstück) der Typ aus dem Angelladen meinte das er sie nicht mehr bestellen kann er kann wohl nur noch die Warrior Z bestellen. Kann mir Jemand sagen wo da der Unterschied ist?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Nachfolgemodell, laut Beschreibung 10% leichter.


----------



## Plötzenangler (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

na dann werde ich mir die bestimmt holen, was meint ihr lieber 3 lbs oder 2,75 ich werfe meist mit 100 Gramm Bleien und zusätzlich noch PVA also belastbar müsste die Rute schon sein.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Ich würd schon 3lbs nehmen ist besser für das wurfgewicht .


----------



## Plötzenangler (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

momentan hab ich auch nur 3 lbs Ruten im Einsatz aber da gibts auch Unterschiede, meine Shimano Catana Speciem ist extrem hart und dann hab ich noch eine von Quantum auch mit 3 lbs die ist aber viel weicher und trotzdem genauso belastbar. Wie ist es denn bei der Fox Rute?


----------



## chris5784 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

hy boardies suche auch schon in einem anderen tead nach einem neuen paar ruten 
Hier meine Favouriten:
- Fox Warrior Z 12ft. 3,00lbs
- Fox Warrior ES 12ft. 3,00lbs 
- Chub Snooper 12ft. 3,00lbs
kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen 
danke schon mal


----------



## Plötzenangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

hatte letztens die Chub in der Hand sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus wie die von Fox hat auch nen besseren Blank nur sie ist leider schwerer ich werde dann auch die Fox Warrior Z nehmen.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

das mit dem gewicht ist ja eigentlich nebensächlich meines erachtens her, da du ja eher passiv angelst oder betreibst du aktives schleppen auf karpfen|bigeyes|kopfkrat, 
kennt einer die marke B.Richi? hab da auch ein paar schöne ruten gesehen zb. die CPT Slim Line weiß einer über diese ruten was#c


----------



## Knigge007 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Haha 0815Fischer du bis der coole... kannst dich auch überhaupt garnicht entscheiden wa ? 


Ich glaub du solltest nicht mehr allzuviel anschauen sonst verwirrt es dich immer noch mehr !


----------



## 0815 Fischer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ja stimmt auch #q, aber ich will halt das bestmögliche bekommen#c, maximalprinzip:m


----------



## 0815 Fischer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

achso, nochmal wegen dem preissegment wie gesagt so günstig wie möglich etc. pp .... JRC Defender? 40 euro :k


----------



## 0815 Fischer (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

hallo ?? |rolleyes


----------



## Knigge007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Ja weißt haben sich alle schon zu Wort gemeldet und nach 2 Tagen wissen die auch nich mehr als se bis jetzt geschrieben haben !


Wenn ich nur max 50€ für ne Rute ausgeben möchte würd ich Leuten wie Sensitive und Co vertrauen und mir die Yad Specimen Carp kaufen, die wird überall als mit die beste Rute in diesem Preissegment betitelt, den Leuten kann man ruhigen Gewissens vertrauen !

Ich hoffe es war auch die Yad Specimen, aber glaube schon... würdest mit der Suchfunktion ziemlich schnell rausfinden bzw gab ja die letzten 14 Tage einen ähnlichen Thread wo se erst wieder davon geredet haben.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

ja mh okay, ich fahr am freitag nach flensburg zu fishermans partner ( hab meine eltern überredet |bigeyes), hoffentlich hat der mal was zum bestaunden da. 
danke für die vielen antworten:m


----------



## wal haken (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Du solltest mal zu einem angel laden fahren wenn bei dir einer in der Nähe ist da gibt es manchmal ganz gute ruten für 40 50 euro


----------



## Karasik84 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



Eilenburger Jung schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kann euch die FOX Warrior Ruten empfehlen ES oder Z.
> Habe selber diese beiden Ruten und bin mehr als zu frieden, leichter Blank und optimale Wurfeigenschaften. Kosten zwischen 90 und 100 Euro.



kennst du irgend einen Shop wo die Warrior ES noch zu haben gibt?

Edit: ist die *Warrior Z* oder *ES* besser?


----------



## Knigge007 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



Karasik84 schrieb:


> kennst du irgend einen Shop wo die Warrior ES noch zu haben gibt?
> 
> Edit: ist die *Warrior Z* oder *ES* besser?





Wieso gibst das nicht mal bei Google ein, versteh ich nicht.......


----------



## flasha (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wieso gibst das nicht mal bei Google ein, versteh ich nicht.......


 
Du nervst langsam...

Lies dir mal deine ganzen Beiträge durch, dann wirst du schnell merken warum! Hast doch gerade noch in einem anderen Thread geschrieben...



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ja du sagst man bekommt keine bessere aber kennst du andere Ruten in dem PReisbereich, ne glaub ich nicht also kannst so was auch nicht behaupten.. ich habe das Zeitenweise auch gemacht/gesagt aber das bringt den Leuten die was suchen überhaupt nichts !...


 
Wieso benutzt du denn nicht google für deine Fragen?!|supergri


----------



## Karasik84 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wieso gibst das nicht mal bei Google ein, versteh ich nicht.......



hab ich... die ES gibts leider nur noch sehr selten!

ich wollte eigentlich wissen welche von den beiden Ruten besser ist, Z oder ES?!


----------



## Plötzenangler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

angeblich soll das die selbe Rute sein nur 10 % leichter deshalb hab ich mich jetzt auch dafür entschieden und sie bestellt.


----------



## Carphunter1995 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

Bei Wilkerling gibts wieder die Warrior ES Wilkerling Edition
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=9002
Super Rute vllt kanns du die 19 Euro ja noch irgendwo auftreiben
Gruß Maik


----------



## Knigge007 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

grrr^^^warste schneller hab die Wilkerling Edition auch grad gefunden....:c

Wenn ich nicht vor kurzem ne Outkast gekauft hätte hät ich wohl diese Es Edition genommen.


EDIT sorry fürs blöde Maul... hab das so gesagt weil man bis vor ca 10 Tagen fast in jedem Shop ne ES fast zum halben Preis (so ~55€) bekommen hat, aber anscheinend sind jetzt alle weg und dafür gibts ja jetzt glaub das neue Z Modell welches du so ziemlich in jedem Shop der Fox Ruten anbietet bekommst.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (3. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

hey leute war bei fisherman s partner in flensburg, da gibts die warrior es für 109 euro, ihr könnt da ja notfalls mal anrufen und euer glück versuchen |supergri


----------



## flasha (3. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> hey leute war bei fisherman s partner in flensburg, da gibts die warrior es für 109 euro, ihr könnt da ja notfalls mal anrufen und euer glück versuchen |supergri



Warum dann nicht lieber die 50€ sparen und die Wilkerling Edition nehmen?!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (4. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*



flasha schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht lieber die 50€ sparen und die Wilkerling Edition nehmen?!



naja falls man die dort auch nicht mehr erhalten sollte......|wavey:


----------



## 0815 Fischer (8. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig!:*

also leute,  ich kanns selbst nicht glauben: ich habe eine karpfenrute gekauft:m, doch keine die hier erwähnt wurde......#q,....---- war bei ebay mal wieder drin und hab ma ein maximalgebot auf die ultimate culture carp 12 ft. 3 lbs #dgesetzt in höhe von 30 euro, und ja ich hab sie neu&ovp für das geld bekommen!:k, kann eig. net viel falsch machen bei dem preis was? ( im laden 80 euro )|bigeyes|wavey: danke trotzdem für alle antworten... wird bestimmt nicht die letzte karpfenrute sein#h


----------

